# Lecture partition Linux (DD Lacie MyNAS)



## oner (21 Septembre 2014)

Hello,
suite au sujet que j'ai ouvert ici:

http://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-h...dur-externe-boitier-ethernet-usb-1250839.html

je me tourne vers ceux qui comprennent quelque chose en Linux ! j'image, vu le nom et le format des partitions, que le Lacie Mynas est en Linux. Voilà, si quelqu'un a un conseil, volontier !
merci.


----------

